# Galaxy Audio Neolite SW6.5, I need a super low weight high output.....



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Serious track/street and good SQ build project so weight is a very critical factor but so are the rest, of course, want it all.....

This driver seems quite promising though they do not publish the Xmax it has to be decent. 
https://wholesale.parts-express.com/galaxy-audio-neolite-sw65-65-neodymium-woofer-4-ohm--245-2494
Any opinions or more importantly, actual experience....?

I will have it on 150 watts RMS as well as that on the tweeters so looking into some that can get it on well. 

But, 600 RMS for the sub and has to be compact and light, at least it will be up firing in the tire well of a hatch....digging around there for an answer as well, a single high output but low weight, does not have to be shallow mount but absolutely great SQ.....and I have room for decent air space next to a little battery, 2 qt window washer bottle, amp, processor, etc...all quick release for serious track duty. 

HU is stock current Ford Mytouch,NAV, stuff, Bit 10, etc...

Thanks
Rick


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Does not play low in my experience. Sounds decent though.

If your sub can supplement a bit higher than "Normal" car audio standards.. 

How important is price?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I will have a rear mounted sub, up firing, hatch, lowest Xover is 24dB, any freq I want, variable phase so can probably go pretty high with it but not super high most likely.

Price, as long as I can get wholesale, used, etc.....probably not an issue.

I want the best SQ I can get but taking the crap stock signal, making it better via the processor, A/D, D/A, etc......which is retarded at best, it is only going to be so good. 

I am retired and long ago got out of the insanely nuts stuff like the Rainbow Refs I had at one time.

Let me know what you recommend

Thanks!
Rick


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Since a race car, and the fact that in order to shed weight, most sound proofing/reduction gets shed instantly to save weight, I would do a pro audio 8" neo motor. Not a midrange mind you one that has a bit of excursion. The B&C line always come to mid with their Neo motors and decent induction control to extend the HF response. They are more expensive and of course a bit bigger than what you were listing. The PRV line at PE are cheaper but I have had no experience with them. You have EQ so it may not warrant the more expensive B&C line.

B&C 8NDL51 8" Neodymium Woofer

B&C 8BG51 8" Neodymium Woofer

The first is known and has been used by folks on this forum. Use a Plastic composite material to baffle and mount them to your door. Cross directly to the tweeter. You may want to play with crossover slopes and if you find the cone break up audible at the high end underlap the crossover points with a shallower slope. Did that and while at super high volumes there was some of that harshness, in a race car... It will just add a bit of that raw edge to your music... 

The second one I used in a kids car with lotsa subs for midbass. meshed great with a dedicated midrange but again, for your application, could cross to a tweeter. Just remember that it will beam and the cone break up could be audible.

Both are pretty light.

PRV Audio 8MB500-NDY Neodymium 8" Midbass/Midrange Woofer 8 Ohm

No experience. Try them. you have like 45 days with PE and they weigh like 3 pounds.... 3 POUNDs!!!!


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I was looking at some PVR earlier today.

This will be a 2.5 system so will have a sub, if I get to carried away with the output of the fronts I will need more sub so looking at low weight, great sounding, relatively loud ways to do this but have to keep the enclosure volume down a bit. The battery, amp, processor and washer bottle all have to fit into the spare tire well.

I was able, with a lot of time put into hammering into a bowl shaped bottom of the tire well, glassed, BB ply if various layers, 2.2 cubs, 20 lbs.....just an ARC 15 on 1kw made 138.4dB on music, for two minutes.....

I do not need or want that loud and have much less airspace to work with.

Thanks


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I happen to be quite good at sound deadening and saving weight, takes more time, costs more.....I bond aluminum channels to door skins, fronts only as do not use rear speakers, and bond them to fenders, etc....as needed per vehicle.

Then I use a combination of mass and foam, combined, layered, as needed per area, silicone sealer, expanding foam.....the biggest key is not what brand it is, not what it costs....it is of the quality/quantity needed and how you use it. 

On this project weight is not as critical on some that I have built as the amp, processor, sub, etc...will all be quick release as one unit. There are only a few areas that need serious deadening, beyond that, turn it up! With all race grade bushings, harder engine and trans mounts, spherical coilover mounts, big exhaust....it is only going to be so quiet.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

8's will be very tough to install and I need to keep the in the doors and not look like there is a system installed, the car will be parked unattended in many places on our journeys. 

I will take a look at them to make sure of course. 

I have had the B&C and other pro audio mids with great success, I might give the PVR a try though

I do have a wholesale account at PE

The build mentioned with the 2.2 cube sealed 15 was a Scion TC, the new build is the Fiesta ST that will have around 300 WHP, full suspension, brake, chassis, cooling, LSD, clutch, mounts......it will be a quick little bugger on a road race track

Thanks
Rick


----------

